# My first publication!



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 11, 2006)

I did a shoot with a big magazine here in the Uk about a month ago... And it was soooo difficult to keep the look away from everyone here as i was dying to share it! But, i jsut wanted to wait for hte magazine to be out first, and it did, today! lol

Anyways, jsut wanted tos how yout he final resutls, a picture that didn't make it and a before and after the editing process lol

Enjoy!

Page 1:







Page 2:






Pic that didn't make it, but i loved it anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And the before and after of the editing lol


----------



## n_c (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG that is amazing work! She looks stunning...congrats.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 11, 2006)

awesome girl! just awesome!!! and congrats


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 11, 2006)

That is so incredibly beautiful =)

You make me excited to wear henna someday =)


----------



## lightnlovly (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW!!!  That is amazing!!! Congrats on the publication


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 11, 2006)

Ohh my gooodnesss...that is just gorgeous!!  You are ridiculously talented!!


----------



## amoona (Oct 11, 2006)

i'm arab but i look indian can i come to the uk and be one of ur models? lol it looks awesome! congrats!!!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow, that's fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## devin (Oct 11, 2006)

that is absolutely beautiful!!! congratulations!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 11, 2006)

Congrats to you!!! That is beautiful! I love the design on her back.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 11, 2006)

HOLY CRAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's AMAZING!!!!!!!!! she's beautiful and your henna work is FANTASTIC


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 11, 2006)

That is so striking. You are very talented.  I do henna, but nowhere near your league!  You are amazing.  Thanks for sharing those.  Do you do henna freelance or in a shop?  I will be in London in Feb.  PM me if you have a shop, I would love to get some work done!  Thanks again for posting these.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 11, 2006)

You are a true artist!  You are just sooo talented and gifted! Congratulations on the magazine printout and I hope great things continue to come your way!


----------



## ms_douchebag (Oct 11, 2006)

I'd be drooling at this, but I'm afraid of messing up the artwork. Breathtaking!


----------



## angelica (Oct 11, 2006)

OMG!!! I envy your talent!!!!   That looks gorgeous and:congrats:  on your photo shot with a big magazine!!


----------



## sadeyes32 (Oct 11, 2006)

Geez!  That looks awesome!  Too bad that one pic didn't make it.


----------



## d_flawless (Oct 11, 2006)

i LOVE your work! 

good for you!


----------



## Me220 (Oct 12, 2006)

Amazing. I simply have no more words.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Oct 12, 2006)

OH. MY. GOSH!!! That is truly amazing. Congratulations!!!


----------



## xJUDYx (Oct 12, 2006)

speechlesssssss!! wow..


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow! Your work is amazing!


----------



## Eemaan (Oct 12, 2006)

which magazine so me can go buy!!!!! bloody stunning!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 

 
_which magazine so me can go buy!!!!! bloody stunning!_

 
its the latest Asiana wedding magazine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i jst found out that a clothes designer choose a picture for her advert in another big magazine, Asian Bride, that has my makeup/hair in it! and i get the credits! lol
so yay me, 2 good spots in 2 big mags!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 12, 2006)

That is so beautiful, if I ever get married I want henna done just like that!  Congrats on your publication!!


----------



## SHARKIA (Oct 12, 2006)

SWEET


----------



## aziza (Oct 12, 2006)

Your work is truly _breathtaking_. Congratulations!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow, just wow! And congratulations!

I love Asian Woman and Asiana but only buy them rarely. Guess what i'm going to buy tomorrow..?


----------



## happy*phantom (Oct 12, 2006)

That's absoulutely fab!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 I'll come to Uk if I need my m/u done for my own wedding (just need a hubby for that project
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Well, I'm half Asian (Afghan on my dad's side), so it's a must for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're a genius-like m/u-artist. I admire your abilities. Cheers for sharing it!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow.......... thats awsome.... congrats gurly... ur gonna make it big!!!!


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'm really happy i'm mentioned in both magazines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the Asian bride advert:


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 13, 2006)

Soooo prettty.... Im in awe.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 

 
_its the latest Asiana wedding magazine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i jst found out that a clothes designer choose a picture for her advert in another big magazine, Asian Bride, that has my makeup/hair in it! and i get the credits! lol
so yay me, 2 good spots in 2 big mags! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
you are gonna make it BIG!!! hun


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 13, 2006)

Congratulations!! you are very talented!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Oct 13, 2006)

I bet you're thrilled! Are they both in the current issues that are out right now? I want to find them!

Also could you possibly tell me the contact details of the Haute Couture Bridal Wear Company that you just posted the advert pic of? I can't read what it says in the pic.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Oct 13, 2006)

wow you're doing it BIG! you're going to be a successful woman in the nearest future


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Oct 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_I bet you're thrilled! Are they both in the current issues that are out right now? I want to find them!

Also could you possibly tell me the contact details of the Haute Couture Bridal Wear Company that you just posted the advert pic of? I can't read what it says in the pic._

 
yeah both magazines are out now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The designer in the advert is Nudrat. She is an excellent designer, her work so far looks amazing! her site is www.nudrat.co.uk


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2006)

Simply stunning!


----------



## MAC Mel (Oct 21, 2006)

gosh, I love seeing your work. It looks amazing...no doubt. congrats on your publication..


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2006)

congratulations! your work is beautiful


----------



## Lalli (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_Wow, just wow! And congratulations!

I love Asian Woman and Asiana but only buy them rarely. Guess what i'm going to buy tomorrow..? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ditto!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2006)

I hope you are going to use those credits/tear sheets to get a MAC Pro card!  That is, if you don't already have one.  Serious discount, lady!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Henna_Spirit* 

 
_its the latest Asiana wedding magazine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i jst found out that a clothes designer choose a picture for her advert in another big magazine, Asian Bride, that has my makeup/hair in it! and i get the credits! lol
so yay me, 2 good spots in 2 big mags! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Congrats!  I know a bookstore that sells those mags near me (I believe-if they are the ones I am thinking of).  How exciting.  I am going to pick one up this week.  You are an international makeup superstar now, love!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Oct 22, 2006)

how awesome! you're very talented, congrats!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Oct 30, 2006)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## user79 (Nov 1, 2006)

STUNNING!!! Congrats


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 2, 2006)

Absolutely superb!  Congratulations!


----------

